# Open Trade info



## Spazkatt (31 Oct 2004)

How can one find out which trades are currently open? Is this a "go to your recruiter" kinda thing? The recruiting website search was fruitless. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## speed400m (1 Nov 2004)

I would like to know this as well.  I am guessing but, I bet that the trade with incentives is open.


----------



## Spazkatt (1 Nov 2004)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## meni0n (1 Nov 2004)

You have to go down to the recruiting office and ask.


----------



## Spazkatt (1 Nov 2004)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Spazkatt (8 Nov 2004)

Just to let those interested know.....went down to the recruiting office in Hamilton...got a bunch of info and was told what trades are hurting more than others. The fella down there was very helpful and friendly, and made the visit a pleasant one!


----------



## Griswald DME (8 Nov 2004)

They told you what trades were hurting more than others?  Damn I wish I got that kinda awesome service!  Mind telling us what trades were hurting?


----------



## Spazkatt (8 Nov 2004)

LOL...I hope I didn't open a can o' worms with that one.....well...let's just say even before I asked about trade openings I just happened to say I have an interest in radios...Ham...shortwave...whatever. He then informed me that CF are hungry for Sig Ops..(right down my alley)....and Infantry, of course.


----------



## Tracker (9 Nov 2004)

The open/closed list changes often, it is best if you go to a CFRC to check yourself.


----------



## Griswald DME (9 Nov 2004)

yeah, I can get the CFRC to tell me what trades are open, but not any info. on what trades are "hurting"


----------



## jarko (10 Nov 2004)

Hows the Reg 031 (Infantry) ?? Thanks


----------



## Spazkatt (12 Nov 2004)

I'll tell ya only based on what I read on these threads. I get the impression that Infantry are always wanted.....but what I say should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------

